# Top speed limiter? which?



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

OK I want to remove my top speed limiter and I know 2 ways to do it. The first one is to go threw and do all that work unplugging stuff blah blah blah, u guys all know it. or get that little plug from HKS or Greddy? The first way I hear makes like 3 things on ur car not work but then the plugs just remove the limiter. Has anyone used the plugs by HKS or Greddy? Which method would u choose?

method 1
http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=133834

method 2
http://hksusa.com/categories/?id=1926


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would probably go with the hks or greddy to be on the safe side. i read somewhere that you have to unplug a speed sensor from your tranny and it wont show up on the speedometer.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Do u know anything as in review and stuff about the plug? Basically just info on it.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.240sx.org/faq/index.html I used the third one down. It raises your limiter about 12mph until the 5k rpm 5th gear rev limiter. Works okay so far.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a speed limiter, she sits in the passenger seat


----------

